# Looking for frontier ville friends



## dmmj (Apr 11, 2011)

Just looking for anyone who plays frontier ville on face book. Since face book changed their invite I am unsure how to invite but would appreciate some more friends to play with, Thanks.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 11, 2011)

I play it and I am unsure if this link works. let me know and I will try another way

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1595599179


----------



## bikerchicspain (Apr 11, 2011)

Everyone at work plays it, I will see what I can do...


----------



## Laura (Apr 11, 2011)

Farmville here.. I need 6 more neighbors to expand!


----------



## dmmj (Apr 12, 2011)

dalano the link did not work it said it was invalid, see the main problem I have is that I no longer know how to invite people to either play or be friends since It seem they have to be in my contact list in my email to do so. I hate face book, but live frontierville.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 12, 2011)

dmmj said:


> dalano the link did not work it said it was invalid, see the main problem I have is that I no longer know how to invite people to either play or be friends since It seem they have to be in my contact list in my email to do so. I hate face book, but live frontierville.



Okay you can try my email.. [email protected].
I'm at level 105 in frontierville, so I feel the same way, hate facebook but so enjoy frontierville.


----------



## pebblelu (Apr 12, 2011)

I Could use more neighbors but don't know how to invite either.


----------



## dmarcus (Apr 12, 2011)

If anyone want's a frontierville neighbor, just pm me your email and I will see if I can add you.


----------

